# Budgies won't fly to me



## Cheekybelle (Mar 27, 2016)

I got 2 new budgies and they were happy to fly on to my hand ect, over the last week they have stopped this and now when you go anywhere near them they just fly to the other side of the room, how do I get them to fly to us again? 
I tried holding the millet spray but still they fly away.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

How long did you have them when they flew to you? 

If they were new to you and your home, they may have flown to you because they were frightened of their new surroundings. 
As birds get older, they can get more independent and especially with a same species friend, they are likely to want to spend their time with the other budgie

Take a look through the bonding and training section of the forum and there's lots of tips for helping you work on a bond with your birds. Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Taming and Bonding with budgies is all about helping them learn to trust you and choose to be with you.
This takes a great deal of time and patience.

Your budgies are new and don't even know you yet.
They are flying where they want to go now because they are becoming more comfortable in the new environment and are exerting their independence which is natural and good.

You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

You can start working with them using Positive Reinforcement methods and may want to try Clicker Training.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Cheekybelle (Mar 27, 2016)

I got them from a breeder they were about 8weeks old, after a week I allowed them out the cage and they would come from the cage to my hand, The cage is left open most of the day so they can be out when they want, they will sometimes fly just over your head or past you but won't land anymore. I will just have to be patient and keep trying.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies which come from a breeder are more inclined to accept being around people but by no means are they completed tamed or trained.

Please take the time to read the information in the links you've been provided to learn as much as possible about budgies and their care.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.I agree with our lovely ladies here.a little patience and time will it take.you can talk with them several times a day for 10 to 15m.plus some soothing music helps.there are some tips and advice on training from our stickies on here as well.hopefully in time they'll both be more used to you and would want to bond with you.I wish well and good luck.hope to see some photos soon.blessings and we're here for you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Deborah is absolutely correct, even "hand-tame" breeder raised birds need time to adjust to their new surroundings and get to know you. 

By working slowly and at their pace with them, they soon will be more apt to interact with you once a trusting bond is established 

Be sure to read through all the links provided as they will help you to expand your knowledge on budgies, and please do ask any questions you may have afterwards as we'd be happy to help! 

Hope to see you around and we would all love to meet your budgies, so if you have any pictures of them, you should definitely post them 

Glad to have you with us! :wave:


----------

